# Tank effects fish size?



## RBP6188 (Apr 15, 2004)

Someone told me that the bigger the tank, the bigger the fish grow to be. I have a 30 gallon tank will they still grow to their full potential?


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

i've heard this saying a lot also. it is very true, but i'm not sure how it works. i had a 5 gallon tank a while back and my pink convict grew almost to the average size, so i moved him to a 20g and he grew full size. i also heard that the bigger the tank, the longer your fish will live. just my two cents.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

how many fish do u have in tha tank and wut kind?


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

who are you talking to structurephish??


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i was talking 2 ur crackhead mom in San DIego. I heard she lowered her price to 1.50 a







sh*t for that cheap


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

<<<<<<<<<<POST ONE THOUSAND>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

I have always heard that is a myth,a fish will grow no matter what.That is why people have to upgrade thier tanks,the fish becomes too big for it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

NaTuReBoYz A_TROX said:


> i've heard this saying a lot also. it is very true, but i'm not sure how it works. i had a 5 gallon tank a while back and my pink convict grew almost to the average size, so i moved him to a 20g and he grew full size. i also heard that the bigger the tank, the longer your fish will live. just my two cents.


 How can you say that the fish stopped growing, and then continued again when you moved it? It needed the bigger tank because it was growing too big for it....seems sorta illogical.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Alot of factors plays in, the waste build-up can stop a fish growth at a certain length, tank size, diet, ect.

IMO most fish with not get any bigger than the width of the tank. I had a goldfish in a bowl for 3 years and he never got over 3 inchs.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

I have heard and read that it depends on the type of fish and again the size of the tank,diet,etc. Goldfish grow slower than almost all other species of fish, where a cichlid grows extremely fast :nod:


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

fish grow to the size of tank pretty much. if a tank is too small it will stunt the growth. for a 30g i suggest spilo


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I have to agree, although some people might not even though some people have found it to be true, IMO tank size does infact effect fish size. Also waste buildup stunts growth.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

no a fish will grow the same in a ten gallon as it will in a thousand gallon.oh wait a second that was a dumb statement i just made i should have used some common sense before i said that.anyway ive heard that if you stunt a fishs growth their body stops growing but their organs dont and they end up dead


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Fresh said:


> fish grow to the size of tank pretty much. if a tank is too small it will stunt the growth. for a 30g i suggest spilo


 Bzzzzzz... Wrong.

As long as the water quality is good, A piranha will grow.

Not saying it will be the happiest fish, but it will grow.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dont know about that one


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Fresh said:
> 
> 
> > fish grow to the size of tank pretty much. if a tank is too small it will stunt the growth. for a 30g i suggest spilo
> ...


 I agree. Im not saying a piranha will still grow in a tank in which it cannot move at all, but within reason the fish will grow.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

no fish have built in survival mechanisms and people including a scientist has tyold me the width of a tank matters in the growth of a fish. although some fish grow so large that this affect isnt gonna stop or even slow the growth of say a redtail cat lol


----------

